# some good news for katieliz Michigan GSD Puppies



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

More complaints, different county, for animal owner
Five dead animals were found in the yard of a Montcalm County home last month. Now one of the owners is facing complaints about her pets from neighbors at her new residence in Ionia County.
http://www.woodtv.com/global/story.asp?s=8122197

Ok for the good news because I really feel she needs some!!

The 6 GSD puppies were spirited away by Transport and now their way to the vet and then to Appollo German Shepherd Rescue 

they will be spayed and neutered before placement 

Appollo Creek Shepherd Rescue 

1 For the good guys!!


----------



## ApolloCreek (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: some good news for katieliz Michigan GSD Puppi*

Here are pics of three of the seven. Our vet says they are about 6-7 weeks old. On Friday one was adopted but was returned Sat. morning because it had worms. This is why the prior post says six as this is what we were expecting until this morning, but what is one more. They will be spayed/neutered in a couple weeks and then be ready for their new forever homes.

Sage is the runt.











Willow











Austin


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: some good news for katieliz Michigan GSD Puppi*

they are way to cute







hope they find wonderful homes


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: some good news for katieliz Michigan GSD Puppi*

well look at those dear little faces. looks like austin has the eyes of a very old soul. a big thank you to lovemyshepherd, the transport spirits, and apollo creek. GREAT JOB! 

and lovemyshepherd...you don't even KNOW how badly i needed some good news. will call soon with a progress report for little miss mandy, we have been swamped here! give that flyer-boy a big hug, has he lost his kahunas yet?

(sorry 'bout the thread hijack...)

many, many blessings...k


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: some good news for katieliz Michigan GSD Puppi*

they are all adorable!! Austin is a real looker!


----------

